# Swedish Mauser 96 looking at..



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

.. scoping my mauser and I see a company called ACCUMOUNTS out of Troy MI that makes reproduction M41B sniper mounts for the small ring mausers.

This side mount allows one to use the iron sight at the same time

Anyone here had one, looked at compared, quality, etc, etc?


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I don't have any experience with Accumonts products. For what it's worth, the writers in the linked discussion seem to speak well of Accumont products.http://forums.gunboards.com/showthread.php?194549-Repro-SSR-mounts-that-fit-a-Swede-M41-Ex-Sniper

Check out the mounting holes required to install the M41 mount. The M96 does not typically have the mounting holes required, although they can be drilled and tapped by a gunsmith. 

The other potential issue is the bolt handle. The straight bolt handle typically used on the M96 may not operate fully if the side-mount scope base positions the scope near the centerline of the bore.

I've used a B-Square 'no-gunsmith' scope mount with a pistol scope on a M96. That worked well and didn't require any modifications to the as-issued rifle. 

I've also used a sporterized M96 that was drilled and tapped for conventional weaver style bases. The bolt handle was bent to provide scope clearance. 

If you decide to proceed, post a description of the work required to install the Accumonts reproduction mount and some photos. 

Good luck with your scope install.


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

.. to be able to use the iron sights at the same time, and since I cant find any turret scope mounts like those for the K98 German Mauser that are see through, or not expensively custom, this M41B mount is probably the best choice.

Had an issue one time where the scope got whacked in the field, and the hunt could have continued except there were no iron sights on the rifle, live and learn.

Thanks for the link and will let ya know if I do this and post pictures.

Got to finish my new stock for my Ruger .44 mag first, hopefully this weekend.


----------

